# The thread about ANYTHING



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2015)

Got something to say, any subject?  Feel free to post it here.  No such a thing as highjacking here, it's all good!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2015)

Remember Seinfeld's "The show about nothing"?  This is kinda like that!


----------



## Cookie (Jul 17, 2015)

Can't think of nuthin' ...


----------



## Kadee (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm sick of the cold weather here in South Australia ...........:winter1:


----------



## Shirley (Jul 17, 2015)

Heard any good jokes lately?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2015)

I am still curious about squash pickles??


----------



## Cookie (Jul 17, 2015)

It must be pickled squash?

I love Indian Lemon Pickle, hot and spicy.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 17, 2015)

Squash pickles are the best thing you ever sunk your teeth into.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2015)

Pleez, Shirley, don't tease, I need more info! Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2015)

Cookie, I love it too, and mango chutney.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 17, 2015)

Mango chutney on top of a beef vindaloo. 
Heaven and hell in one mouthful.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2015)

DW, ooh, need some right now, and no one will get hurt! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> I'm sick of the cold weather here in South Australia ...........:winter1:



My sis in law in Melbourne complains about the cold when it's 17c. In Scotland we celebrate that it's that warm!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Heard any good jokes lately?



Studies show that women who carry a little extra weight live longer than the men who mention it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2015)

Annie, HaHaHaHaHa!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

I love that one.  I repost it on FB about twice a year!


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Studies show that women who carry a little extra weight live longer than the men who mention it.



Excellent point!  And true, I'm sure.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 18, 2015)

How come we have Fahrenheit here in the US and in Europe they have Centigrade?  Which one does Canada use? Are Centigrade and Celsius the same?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> How come we have Fahrenheit here in the US and in Europe they have Centigrade?  Which one does Canada use? Are Centigrade and Celsius the same?



Only the US uses Fahrenheit.  Centigrade and Celsius are the same.  Centigrade is the old name for Celsius.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2015)

Is America the only country not using the metric system of measurement? Here, we use both for some things, such as pounds and ounces, height and weight,  but metric rules for the majority of stuff.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2015)

I wonder how the OP and others might feel about a regular "thread about ANYTHING?"  It might be a viable alternative to worrying about hijacking serious threads. Of course, common sense and courtesy would have to prevail.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Is America the only country not using the metric system of measurement? Here, we use both for some things, such as pounds and ounces, height and weight,  but metric rules for the majority of stuff.



America uses it in science and anything medical, but otherwise no.  The UK is a bit weird as we still use miles, and clothing like trouser waists and bras come in inches.  Height is in feet and inches.  But metres is used for carpets, etc.  But it's illegal to sell fruit and veg etc using pounds instead of kg.  Body weight is normally in stones (14 lb per stone) but I never did get used to that.  I use pounds.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I wonder how the OP and others might feel about a regular "thread about ANYTHING?"  It might be a viable alternative to worrying about hijacking serious threads. Of course, common sense and courtesy would have to prevail.



Good idea.  The agenda thread often goes into more detail than your agenda, but nobody seems to mind.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks Annie. I guess we wait and see how people feel.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Studies show that women who carry a little extra weight live longer than the men who mention it.




.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

Love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2015)

HaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh my.  What a kerfuffle on tv and newspapers today!  The present queen and her mother are shown in a photo from 1933 doing Nazi salutes.  The queen was then 7 or 8.  They are with her uncle (the one who abdicated later) who was a known Nazi sympathiser.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 18, 2015)

I hate hot weather... will be in the 90's today, but the "Real feel" in the 100's..  my tomato plants love it though.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

QS, send me about 10 degrees of that please.  A wee bit more sunshine as well.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 18, 2015)

I have a boil, or carbuncle in a real bad place. Ouch......
Jim, you said anything goes.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 18, 2015)

I would love to do that...   But you don't want this humidity...  It's have to take a breath the air is so heavy.  I have to get out and do my walk now.. before it gets too bad..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

No, I can skip the humidity unless a nice sea breeze accompanies it.  I think we are hitting upper 60's today.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

By the time I get to Michigan the end of August it will likely have cooled off.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks like rain.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 18, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I have a boil, or carbuncle in a real bad place. Ouch......
> Jim, you said anything goes.




Pop it.. or have a friend pop it for you... hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 18, 2015)

Just sneezed. Sipping coffee now.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 18, 2015)

Quiet here and drinking morning coffee - hot weekend expected high 80s to 90s F (30-31C)


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> Just sneezed. Sipping coffee now.



Fascinating!!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 18, 2015)

Sipping coffee here too, waiting for my hot day to start, gonna babysit later today....fun fun


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm on the ferry. Will catch the train into Glasgow.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Pop it.. or have a friend pop it for you... hahahahahahahaha



Believe me, QS, I wish it would drain. And, it better be a real close friend to do it.:notfair:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 18, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Believe me, QS, I wish it would drain. And, it better be a real close friend to do it.:notfair:




might hafta go have it lanced...  Or.. put a hot compress on it.    Didn't there used to be some sort of salve you could by over the counter to draw out a boil?

CVS has something..







I know those can be very painful.   I remember when my son was a teenager, he had a boil in a rather personal place.  It hurt him so bad that he actually came to me to show me..  It must have been bad for him to do that.   Anyway.  It was a nasty angry looking monster.. I put on a pair of gloves and gave it a squeeze... that was all it took... that thing shot out like a bullet and hit a metal cabinet..  It did sound like a bullet hit it..  We still gross out about it to this day..     Hey....  Jim said this was a thread about anything...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 18, 2015)

When I sit in my favorite chair, I can see straight through the house and out the back window.. Yesterday, believe it or not, it was pouring rain in my backyard... and dry in my front yard..   AND.. it never did rain in the front..  Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 18, 2015)

Mowed my grass at 8:30 a.m. and it was hot as heck. There is a heat advisory out for my area, but I figured mowing early would be fine. Almost passed out. Going to snuggle with the a/c the rest of day. I must be getting old............


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 18, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I have a boil, or carbuncle in a real bad place. Ouch......



I'm not sure I would call Palm Bay a "bad place", but you're the expert ...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 18, 2015)

In NY right now Phil until Oct. 1st. 
Four chicken breast in the slow cooker. Oh that delightful aroma.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I wonder how the OP and others might feel about a regular "thread about ANYTHING?"  It might be a viable alternative to worrying about hijacking serious threads. Of course, common sense and courtesy would have to prevail.[/QUOTHE]
> 
> My idea in making this post was exactly that.  A place to just post literally anything and go back and forth with one another!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> QS, send me about 10 degrees of that please.  A wee bit more sunshine as well.



If 10 degrees isn't enough, I can add 20 or so to your order.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2015)

Awesome Jim! Great idea.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 18, 2015)

Do you have ice cream trucks in your area cruising the streets with the music blaring?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2015)

Not where I am Jim. This is a senior's complex. When I lived in a regular apartment, they were a regular fixture in the summer.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 18, 2015)

My cheapo sewing machine I got a few months ago broke yesterday right in the middle of creating a new quilt block. Its too hot to run the weedeater, which was being a beast anyway (heat index 105) Can't do anything I wanted to do, so I'm frustrated and annoyed. Wish I could afford a new machine.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 18, 2015)

No ice cream trucks out here in the boonies either. Good thing...........


----------



## Pappy (Jul 18, 2015)

Pirate Day at the beach today. Everyone running around hollering aaarrrrr. Parade is over and I never saw so many black beards in one place.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 18, 2015)

We had a Ice cream truck go through here for several days and finally figured out there were no kids (except when some visit).  No more obnoxious music.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 18, 2015)

Come to think of it, I haven't heard any ice cream trucks at all this summer, can't remember when I last heard those irritating tunes.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 18, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Come to think of it, I haven't heard any ice cream trucks at all this summer, can't remember when I last heard those irritating tunes.




Why do they always play "Turkey in the Straw"   ??


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 18, 2015)

I dunno but I hate it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Do you have ice cream trucks in your area cruising the streets with the music blaring?



No, they have sky-blue trucks blaring Lawrence Welk music and bubbles and selling Depends.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2015)

Phil, let's dance to the Welk! Lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 18, 2015)

M'lady, may I have this dance? (No, it isn't flirting - it's Lawrence Welk!)


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2015)

Kind sir, it is my pleasure.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 18, 2015)

Metric just never took in the US.  We are stubborn as hell.  There rest of the world needs to speak English and we do degree, inches, feet, yards, acres etc.  I think we are too lazy to learn the metric stuff.  In American alcohol it is sold in metric quantities.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 18, 2015)

I'll be out of the office a bit, take my calls please.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm back!  Any messages?  Keep it clean....


----------



## Kadee (Jul 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My sis in law in Melbourne complains about the cold when it's 17c. In Scotland we celebrate that it's that warm!


It was 12c daytime tempture here yesterday , it's only 8.45 am now forecast for 14 today


----------



## Kadee (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks to many members for mentioning how hot it is it makes me feel warmer , I hate humid weather we do have an odd humid day in  summer, South Aust generally has very hot dry heat in summer......


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 18, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> No, they have sky-blue trucks blaring Lawrence Welk music and bubbles and selling Depends.



NO, NO, ANYTHING abut Lawrence Welk music!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 18, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> NO, NO, ANYTHING abut Lawrence Welk music!!!



Well, okay then - you asked for it ...

METALACI! A heavy-metal mariachi band!


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 18, 2015)

I haven't heard "carbuncle" in years.  My dad had a huge one on his neck when I was a little girl -- I remember because the doc came to the house (yes, they really did that back then) and lanced it.  I was banished from the room.  I remember he had a great big scar and sort of a crater where that thing had been.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2015)

Metalachi! My new crush, where can I get a cd, mermaids gotta know? Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> If 10 degrees isn't enough, I can add 20 or so to your order.



No thanks. It's about 62 today so 10 is good for now.

You might recall our winter in Thailand . This coming winter we will be there again and it will be 85-87f every day.  Humid but sea breezes. Hotter than my ideal temp so just get in the pool or sea which are both warm. Or sit in the shade with icy cocktails.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

No ice cream trucks here, sadly.

Up until 1:30 am as we picked up my nephew last night at the train and stayed up chatting.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Metalachi! My new crush, where can I get a cd, mermaids gotta know? Lol.



Here ya go! 

And for a quick sneak-peek ...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 19, 2015)

Unbelievable!!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Unbelievable!!!!!



I have to admit they're quite different, and I don't use that term loosely.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 20, 2015)

Why do some people only have the ability to see blackbirds and not bluebirds, and vice versa?( well, you said this thread is for anything!)


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

Oak, I have no idea!  

Question:  how can a 21 year old male sleep for 12 hours straight?


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 20, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Oak, I have no idea!
> 
> Question:  how can a 21 year old male sleep for 12 hours straight?




I donno but let me ask the cats, Im sure they can beat that record.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> I donno but let me ask the cats, Im sure they can beat that record.



Oh, yea, cats can sleep 23 hours a day!


----------



## ndynt (Jul 20, 2015)

As I undo what was done yesterday I ponder....are children no longer taught to obey or respect?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

ndynt said:


> As I undo what was done yesterday I ponder....are children no longer taught to obey or respect?



I'm afraid it appears that way with many kids now.  Many don't even seem to know please and thank you.


----------



## Lon (Jul 20, 2015)

It's time for my Full Body Massage. $45.00 for a full hour of absolute pleasure. How can you beat that?


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 20, 2015)

ndynt said:


> As I undo what was done yesterday I ponder....are children no longer taught to obey or respect?



The majority are not, no. It is said it damages their little egos or psyches or sumpin. Personally, I think a little damage to their backsides would improve both.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

Lon said:


> It's time for my Full Body Massage. $45.00 for a full hour of absolute pleasure. How can you beat that?



Bliss!


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 20, 2015)

Lon said:


> It's time for my Full Body Massage. $45.00 for a full hour of absolute pleasure. How can you beat that?



I get the same for free..............layful:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

3horsefarm said:


> The majority are not, no. It is said it damages their little egos or psyches or sumpin. Personally, I think a little damage to their backsides would improve both.



Or teach them manners and respect starting as toddlers.  Wild kids are a result of their upbringing.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2015)

3horsefarm said:


> I get the same for free..............layful:



No strings attached?


----------



## ndynt (Jul 20, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Or teach them manners and respect starting as toddlers.  Wild kids are a result of their upbringing.


  Absolute truth, Annie.  I can remember overhearing one of my son's friends asking my son why we all said please and thank you to each other...when it is only your mother, sister and brothers.  Thought, how sad.  As the twig is bent...so grows the tree?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Absolute truth, Annie.  I can remember overhearing one of my son's friends asking my son why we all said please and thank you to each other...when it is only your mother, sister and brothers.  Thought, how sad.  As the twig is bent...so grows the tree?



Yep!  So I guess if it's _only _family manners don't count?!


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 20, 2015)

ndynt said:


> As I undo what was done yesterday I ponder....are children no longer taught to obey or respect?



Nope, most are not.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 20, 2015)

agree!  I was in a store today waiting in the checkout line and two kids, probably about 10-ish, were being loud, rude, using very bad language, and slamming the doors to the soft drink bottle cooler as hard and as loud as possible.  Their mother stood there blandly, with earbuds in her ears, listening to her music. And we wonder why our little darlings grow up to be thugs . . . .


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2015)

My children were raised to respect other human beings. Unlike me they were not hit. Fear begets fear. I preferred imposing other consequences. I treated them respect, expected them to behave in an appropriate manner. They learned how to do so. IMHO, today's youth is no worse than any other young generation. I was one of the rebellious flower children, one of the people my mother warned me about. I turned out fine, not because of corporal punishment, but in spite of it. I will never hit a helpless child. Therapists don't. We deal with too many abused people.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

A different topic...

I had a nightmare last night that I had a job.  I was trying to get ready for work and I was late and getting stressed.  I think I was working at an old job from the 1980's, but my colleague from a job in the 90's was there.  I told her I was just going to call in sick and she said I shouldn't.  I was struggling to remember the phone number to call or my bosses name so I could phone in.  My boss was a boss I had 11 years ago here in Scotland. What a relief when I woke up and discovered I didn't have a job!!  

I have these types of dreams at least 2 or 3 times a year.  I've been retired 8 years.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 21, 2015)

I had work nightmares for about six months after retiring.  It was always a situation where I'd go back to visit and find deplorable conditions for my former co-workers - 10 or 12 people crammed onto a picnic table as a work space instead of individual desks, for instance.  I'm so glad that's over.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes it's the old work dream again - we must all get them.  I even get high school dreams - lost in the hallways, late for class, not dressed, wandering around, don't remember locker combination.  Thank god that's over. Maybe just a touch of anxiety. 

 I think my adult son is quite polite - doesn't seem to get any complaints and is easy to get along with.  But he's a messy eater, especially french fries with his hands, gets ketchup everywhere, uses lots of napkins. Oh well, no one's perfect.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2015)

Cookie, I confess, mea culpa! I eat French fries with my fingers also. I just don't enjoy them unless I totally immerse myself in the ketchup experience. Sigh. Not a messy eater otherwise.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2015)

I get recurring nightmares about forgetting how many children I have. The number varies from dream to dream. Sadly, I never seem to get it right. Must have a deeper meaning behind it. Lol. Right!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> ... I eat French fries with my fingers also. ...



Is there another way??


----------



## Cookie (Jul 21, 2015)

Ok, thanks Shali. I guess I'm projecting my own sticky fingers phobia. ha ha ha ha   Glad you enjoy your fries.  I love them, but sigh, I have to use a fork.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

Congratulations Nancy!  You were #100 on this thread.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 21, 2015)

Oops, Jim, I think that would be Nancy, she beat me to it.  Oh well. No prize for me - LOL


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

He who eatith fries with fork also probably cuts kernels off cob when eating corn.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 21, 2015)

It doesn't make sense, but I eat corn on the cob with my hands, and it isn't pretty.  I always have a wet rag at the ready.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

Cookie said:


> It doesn't make sense, but I eat corn on the cob with my hands, and it isn't pretty.  I always have a wet rag at the ready.



Cookie I suggest your son is among 99.+ of the population.  If you go to a fast food outlet and order french fries notice they don't serve them with a fork?


----------



## Cookie (Jul 21, 2015)

OK, OK, I get it.  I have turned into an 'old lady'.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2015)

We all have our obsessions Cookie. Yours is mild. Perhaps we should do a thread on our favourite obsessions. G rated ones of course. Nothing untoward or offensive. Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

I wish to report my obsession.  I cannot stand a wall hanging, picture, painting, whatever to hang off level.  Even in your home I will straighten a off level object.  My wife tells me is my Libra and striving for balance that's responsible.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 21, 2015)

Reminds me of the Seinfeld episode about people eating a Snickers bar with a fork.  Do you do that Cookie?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2015)

Nancy, good one! Hahahaha


----------



## Cookie (Jul 21, 2015)

No! I never touch Snickers Bars, with or without a fork. And I'll be getting the last laugh when y'all are trying to clean off yer greasy french fry and ketchup faces and fingers.  ha ha ha ha ha ha  ............... ha   layful:


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 21, 2015)

Ha ha. Finger lickin' good!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2015)

I had homemade French fries tonight, made in my deep fryer that uses only one tablespoon of oil per batch. So, Cookie, nah, nah, nah, nah! OCD or what ? Lol. Just teasing. You are cool.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 21, 2015)

I am deeply hurt.  sniff sniff


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2015)

Cookie, never mind, have a French fry. Here, you may use my grandmother's monogrammed silver fork. Want some wild blackberry pie?


----------



## Cookie (Jul 21, 2015)

Ok - pie, thanks,  I need to sulk now.  :notfair:


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2015)

Cookie, why are you sulking?? You don't like pie??


----------



## Cookie (Jul 21, 2015)

scuse moi, but I'm eating french fries too now, with a fork.  They taste so much better that way and I don't get grease & ketchup all over my keyboard.  I do like pie very much.  Pie is good.


----------

